# How do I politely decline sexual/overly flirty advances?



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Get a dash cam asap


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Be firm and direct. Once it goes past a certain point of light hearted flirting, tell him he's making you feel uncomfortable and that it needs to stop.

You're trying to be courteous, polite, and spare the guy's feelings out of respect. But he clearly wasn't treating you with that same respect. You make yourself more of a potential victim when you're still being nice after the rider is becoming borderline predatory.

And either get a dedicated dash cam as UberMensch2015 suggested, or use a cam app on your phone. There's one called AutoBoy BlackBox that works great.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


A comedy club joker boy who plays games like that with you ?

Tell him you are a Dominatrix of the most Severe Disciplines.
Tell him he would have to undergo many extreme tests ,before you would ever consider branding him.

Ask if he enjoys whips and razor blades .

( scare the hell out of him)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Goggles and pepper spray work wonders. I always drive with goggles on and when people ask, "What's with the goggles" I pepper spray the entire car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Goggles and pepper spray work wonders. I always drive with goggles on and when people ask, "What's with the goggles" I pepper spray the entire car.


Then charge them for cleanup ?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Find a job that doesn't involve being in close proximity of intoxicated and desperate men.

It comes with the territory. Female bartenders deal with it too.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If this is your first really uncomfortable moment you are doing great, just keep doing what you're doing. Unfortunately, you are going to run into some guys like this that do not take the subtle hint and you have to get more and more direct.

When the polite no doesn't work, tell him you are making me uncomfortable stop. The next step is telling him you are going to call the police, and be ready to do so.

I know you don't want to tank your rating but your safety needs to come first. There comes a time where you need to stop being g polite, don't be afraid to step it up.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

rule one, dont pick up the same tool twice if he bothered you. cancel second trip and log off for 5 min. be safe.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tell him that every word is being streamed through the app to monitors at the Uber headquarters.

Then drive to a busy, well-lit store (or other very public place) and ask him to leave the vehicle. If he doesn't leave, turn off the vehicle, take your keys, and go inside while he makes other arrangements. Keep an eye on your vehicle from a distance, along with an employee or other trustworthy witness.

Don't end the trip until he's done and gone (at least get paid for your time), and send a detailed report to Uber.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Politely decline like you did. If the individual pursues you again, say "oh that reminds me", and call your boyfriend and talk to him on speaker phone.
say like "this nice guy just hit on me and it reminded me of when we met, I love you so much baby" etc etc. Just carry on a conversation with your boyfriend until the ride ends.  OR you can just take over the conversation and talk about your boyfriend and how much you adore each other, and all the goofy things he does, and how nice he treats you, favorite colors, favorite moments, etc etc etc.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Mention a STD? Most times I play dumb and pretend to have a gf, depending.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Mention a STD? Most times I play dumb and pretend to have a gf, depending.


LOL. That's great! Thanks!


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Politely decline like you did. If the individual pursues you again, say "oh that reminds me", and call your boyfriend and talk to him on speaker phone.
> say like "this nice guy just hit on me and it reminded me of when we met, I love you so much baby" etc etc. Just carry on a conversation with your boyfriend until the ride ends.  OR you can just take over the conversation and talk about your boyfriend and how much you adore each other, and all the goofy things he does, and how nice he treats you, favorite colors, favorite moments, etc etc etc.


Great idea!! I will have to remember that I can carry on a fake conversation, cause he's usually asleep. But that would work too!!


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Tell him that every word is being streamed through the app to monitors at the Uber headquarters.
> 
> Then drive to a busy, well-lit store (or other very public place) and ask him to leave the vehicle. If he doesn't leave, turn off the vehicle, take your keys, and go inside while he makes other arrangements. Keep an eye on your vehicle from a distance, along with an employee or other trustworthy witness.
> 
> Don't end the trip until he's done and gone (at least get paid for your time), and send a detailed report to Uber.


Thank you!! I never thought of that! I have a dash cam for this reason, and most the time it deters anyone from going too far. But how do I more than that it's not just being stored on the SD card? Id like to make sure I'm safe, especially if someone starts something Is that possible? That it would be streamed to someone or to a cloud? 
I read that some carry a stungum/taser? Instead of pepperspray, because pepperspray doesn't do well if they get too close, it will affect you as well.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

GILD said:


> rule one, dont pick up the same tool twice if he bothered you. cancel second trip and log off for 5 min. be safe.


Yes, you are right. Learning experience I assume. I've gotta check username more clearly. Thanks!!


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Get a dash cam asap


I just posted about this one. I have a dash cam, but it only saves to SD card. Is that enough do you think? Just make sure I have a large enough storage size?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Hmmm, you could say I'm not that kind of girl....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You can always tell Uber what he did and request that you not be paired with him again.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


unfortunately the Uber platform doesn't allow that "luxury" of having control of yourself. Uber owns you when you drive for them, and when you drive for them, you do EVERYTHING to please the customers.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't had this with passengers to this extreme, yet. I have had the pretty persistant hitting on me and when I tell them firmly that I already said no, they have quit it. Unfortunately I have been hit on rather aggressively by other drivers. :-(


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You should not have accepted the return trip.

When they hit on you, be firm and tell them to discontinue such behaviour immediately.

If they continue, tell them that the next time that you must speak to them, the trip ends.

If they persist, pull to a safe location, invite the passenger to exit the vehicle. If he balks, call the police at once.

Report the incident to Uber immediately after the police have removed him from your vehicle.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


First off don't be afraid to get a 1 star. People let the rating system control them and let the pax get away with murder. Be firm with them and let them know you provide a car service to A and B and would like to keep it professional. If they don't like it then demand them out.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"my wife would not approve"

"I don't date men"


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Tell them your not dating because your herpes medication no longer controls the outbreaks.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


One idea might be to call your S.O. (If he does' t answer then just pretend you are talking to him) , and then proceed to tell him that there is a man who is making you feel uncomfortable and making inappropriate suggestions, his name is xxxxx and he lives xxxxx.... I'm pretty sure the pax would back off at that point. If not, call the police.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

You're seriously asking advice from other Uber drivers who are mostl likely just as creepy and desperate as this guy?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

GILD said:


> rule one, dont pick up the same tool twice if he bothered you. cancel second trip and log off for 5 min. be safe.


+491


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Here's what I'd tell my sister, mom or girlfriend; don't concern yourself with being polite! Focus on being stern! Just say, "look buddy, fun is fun but you're stepping over line! You're making me feel uncomfortable! This is a job for me! This is how I feed my kids. Stop it now or this ride is over!"

If the, "this is how I feed my kids" line doesn't work, he's a complete a-hole beyond redemption. Call po-po and dump that turd.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Self-resolving problem - wait until you're nearly 50 and the problem disappears all by itself.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

You kissed him, didn't you?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If everything fails, mention you're wearing "rapex"... That'll make him run a mile away once he knows what it is!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-rape_device


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If everything fails, mention you're wearing "rapex"...


Given how twisted the justice system has become in this country, the would-be rapist would file a criminal complaint against the woman who used it and she would be arrested, prosecuted, tried, convicted and fined/jailed.

Criminal conviction or not, the rapist would initiate a civil action and win.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given how twisted the justice system has become in this country, the would-be rapist would file a criminal complaint against the woman who used it and she would be arrested, prosecuted, tried, convicted and fined/jailed.
> 
> Criminal conviction or not, the rapist would initiate a civil action and win.


Hopefully mere mentioning of it will act as a deterrent.. Of it goes beyond that, with dashcam footage, jurors might side with the victim... At least that's my hope! But I get your point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Hopefully mere mentioning of it will act as a deterrent..


In parallel cases, in a criminal proceeding, often (but not always), the mention of the harmful deterrent has exculpated the person employing said deterrent. Far less often will it exculpate the same person in a civil action.

In the case of the rapex/Rape-aXe, the mention of it would defeat its purpose, as the rapist would use force or the threat thereof to compel the woman to remove the device. The purpose of the thing is to render unto the rapist a nasty surprise that he would so richly deserve. To be sure, employment of the thing might cause the rapist to inflict further harm on the victim, but, you would hope that the surprise combined with the excruciating pain would afford the victim the opportunity to flee or pick up a weapon and use it on the rapist while he is unavoidably distracted.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Update: I took your advice, and reported the incident to Uber last night, and they responded. They are investigating his access to the Uber platform, and that I would not receive requests from him again. I didn't know that was possible!! 

FOLLOW UP QUESTION: this seems like an important feature that has been added to Uber. Is there a way to follow Uber, or get emails about changes to the platform for drivers? That way I know about changes when they happen, before I have the problem.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Self-resolving problem - wait until you're nearly 50 and the problem disappears all by itself.


I'm honestly hoping to get back to my Career before I get to 50. But it's taking longer than expected. That's part of life!! Just gotta keep pushing, after the hurdles that you go through!! I do like the job, my own hours, etc, so I can do computer/networking/interviews during day, and work after that.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

This is a tough problem to really solve satisfactorily.

When I was driving Yellow Cab, out of 500 drivers, only about 5 were women and 4 of them worked daylight specializing in school trips and taking elderly people to their doctor's appointments. Just 1 dame working at night.

Its a tough gig for a woman, its just more difficult for a chick to be sufficiently stern to stifle this kind of behavior of sexual harassment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The reporting feature actually has been around for some time. Uber usually sends e-Mails if there are additions to its program.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL just occurred to me that uber wouldn't be able to expunge a 1star ratings drop and a negative 'top reported issue' comment from a driver who reported harassment.
lol she/he would have to drive in shame with a blemished record...


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> First off don't be afraid to get a 1 star. People let the rating system control them and let the pax get away with murder. Be firm with them and let them know you provide a car service to A and B and would like to keep it professional. If they don't like it then demand them out.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

last 2 nights:

picked up 1 girl pax , her 2 friends on side of road 'mooned'/flashed us as we drove off

guy pax tells me i'm the best looking uber driver he's ever seen (was with a group of friends, and not evidently gay, so ??)

drunk girls asked if the ride was paid for already and if they could show me **** to lower the fare (sadly, wisely? i declined  

guess the whole 'showering , brushing teeth thing is working for me...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> I just posted about this one. I have a dash cam, but it only saves to SD card. Is that enough do you think? Just make sure I have a large enough storage size?


I have a couple of memory cards. When something happens that I want to save. I change out the memory card until I have a chance to save it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

You have to be firm but nice so you don't set him off. If he continues, get the police involved. Uber won't/can't do anything quickly enough.

Since this was late night after a comedy show, and possibly a busy drunk night, you can easily just pull over in front of any cop (even one directing traffic ) and explain the situation. The cop will be able to protect you until others arrive.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Unless your black, then its not wise to get any police officer involved.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

My 2nd week of driving I had a 20's female telling me that she is _Looking for an older man to teach her things. _She was dang pretty too....then when I dropped her back at her apartment in Hollywood (she had me do a roundtrip for her to pick up some shopping) as she opens her door she says, _You are a fine looking man. _ I said _Thank you, enjoy your weekend..._and we left it at that.

Of course as a man it's much easier to _deflect_ any advances. But I did not joke or make light of her early comments, so they did not go any further. I think sometimes females feel a tad _obligated_ (or uncomfortable) so they make light of the flirting advances.

As for 'protection' I carry Pepper Gel - it will not blow back in your face or leave your car filled with the fumes that Pepper Gel does:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AT3LMP4/?tag=ubne0c-20

Fortunately, I've never needed to use it, but it is right next to me in a neat little slot on my center console that only I can see. : )

ADD: You could also tell the harassing passenger how cool your Dash Cam is, in that it live streams everything to your Facebook page!


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

All advice above including, be firm, not nice. Avoid second request from such a tool (egad, especially, same night and post-show), report to Uber why if you already felt uncomfortable dur first trip, but for second, you don't need a reason, skip that dude, move on. 
For one in a thousand times, I will admit yeah I probably should carry (leaning tazer), but so far I don't. 
Best advice here- end that ride. Now. Don't call police while you're alone together, but park anywhere safe, lit and populated, NOW if a rider makes you feel threatened. If you are lucky enough to park next to an officer in plain view, best ever. Either way, get out with your keys, let pax know they need to go, enter est and call police there if necessary.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

i heard that if you rate someone 3 stars or less then you will not be paired with them again. but, maybe that was for a pax to rate a bad driver. wouldn't hurt though, rate him a 1.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

It is true but on Lyft, only. Goes both ways pax/driver <3☆ ratings. 
It seems Uber may agree to a case by case basis.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


"Sir, we can continue this trip in quiet until we reach your destination, OR, I can dial 911 and you can finish your ride in the back of a squad car. The first option will be much less expensive." Then 1-star the jackass and immediately email the helpline that this guy is a threat to female drivers.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

bingybingyfoo said:


> It is true but on Lyft, only. Goes both ways pax/driver <3☆ ratings.
> It seems Uber may agree to a case by case basis.


Uber has quietly changed their policy to match Lyft. They say that rating a passenger 3 or below means you won't be paired again.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

At risk of repeating someone else (I am not reading all the responses,) IF YOU ARE IN A SAFE NEIGHBORHOOD with people around, pull over, open your door, turn off your car and exit, stating you are calling the police. He should be running within seconds.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

GILD said:


> rule one, dont pick up the same tool twice if he bothered you. cancel second trip and log off for 5 min. be safe.





UberWoman11 said:


> Yes, you are right. Learning experience I assume. I've gotta check username more clearly. Thanks!!


You would have been COMPLETELY justified in cancelling the ride as soon as you recognized that he was a repeat pax.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

This is a featured thread?


----------



## NoCommission (May 23, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Get a dash cam asap


Riders behave a lot once they see a dash cam.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Unless your[sic] black, then its not wise to get any police officer involved.


Dumb.

99.99% of police officers will protect any innocent person regardless of their race.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Dumb.
> 
> 99.99% of police officers will protect any innocent person regardless of their race.


To be honest, I do not think OP of that statement is saying police are going to come and 'shoot them' - maybe more like, _If you can handle it without the police, try that first...._but I could be wrong.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

That's how I read it too, so my point stands.

It just sounded like a cheap shot capitalizing on the current mania that blew some recent events (some nefarious and others justified) into some sort of fake epidemic of racist cops. Instead, we should be condemning the few horrible ones while praising the majority who serve a vital purpose.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> That's how I read it too, so my point stands.
> 
> It just sounded like a cheap shot capitalizing on the current mania that blew some recent events (some nefarious and others justified) into some sort of fake epidemic of racist cops. Instead, we should be condemning the few horrible ones while praising the majority who serve a vital purpose.


Yes, only problem is it can be a crap shoot sometimes. Very few, very few bad cops out there, but even as a white male, if I can defuse without bringing the _authorities_ in, I will.

There was a big event going on in Hollywood a couple of weeks ago...traffic was horrific. I was putting gas in my ride (driving in Hollywood) and the LAPD motor cop next to me at the other pump was filling his bike up. Asked him, _Is all this traffic due to the such&such event? _His reply, with a nasty tone and look on his face, _I have no idea.
_
Sorta makes one just want to avoid contact in the future....

ADD: Just thought of another. Couple months ago I'm coming home from late Friday night Uber (3am) - saw very suspicious behavior from a car full of men next to a parked car, in my neighborhood. Phoned 911 and when the cops arrived the car was gone, but one cop thought it smart to treat me like the criminal. After 5 minutes of that I just said, _I'm tired and going home, if you don't need me anymore I'm leaving. _And did...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Dumb.
> 
> 99.99% of police officers will protect any innocent person regardless of their race.


Sarcasm.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Sarcasm.


Dr. Sheldon Cooper "likes this".


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

women should steer clear from working nights. way too dangerous. especially picking up aggressive drunks. majority of all uber attacks, stabbings, killings and assaults happened at night.
if you have kids or loved ones do not drive the dark hour.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Sarcasm.


...often doesn't come through very well in text.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


You stop at at gas station go inside and call the police if someone touchs you without your consent,this is sexual assault


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Carry some C-4, get out and lock him in the car, then blow him up and collect the insurance on your car. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> unfortunately the Uber platform doesn't allow that "luxury" of having control of yourself. Uber owns you when you drive for them, and when you drive for them, you do EVERYTHING to please the customers.


And just remember if he pays you for the trick uBer gets 28%.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> (sadly, wisely? i declined
> 
> guess the whole 'showering , brushing teeth thing is working for me...


Wisely

.............'do it every time!



Skipster said:


> i heard that if you rate someone 3 stars or less then you will not be paired with them again


I had thought that this was only on Lyft, but it appears................\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Agent99 said:


> Uber has quietly changed their policy to match Lyft. They say that rating a passenger 3 or below means you won't be paired again.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


The polite response is to pepper spray him. The less polite way is to shot him.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A comedy club joker boy who plays games like that with you ?
> 
> Tell him you are a Dominatrix of the most Severe Disciplines.
> Tell him he would have to undergo many extreme tests ,before you would ever consider branding him.
> ...


Damn..why can't you be my driver?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Chop off his weiner and sell it to someone in the far East to ground it up into healing joo joo powder.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Huge car show in town, bumper to bumper traffic downtown and several street closures due to parked show cars and cruise. Get a ping 4 minutes away but actually 15 minutes away in current conditions. Call my pax, explain delay and she says, "please hurry, this is a sketchy area and some men are harassing me!" I totally thought about this thread! I pull up to my dot, 4th and Ralston, there's my pax and two dudes trying their best. I jump out, "ready to go pax name? yes please!" I let her in the ride, dudes start in with, "can we come too?" I butch up my normal soprano and drop a, "beat it a-holes!" Fortunately, they didn't want none and we're off. As we go past her tormentors, she rolls down and lets them have it! A stream of expletives that'd make sailor blush! Really funny! She was very appreciative and tipped me a $5.

So OP, please use my 2 jerks as a surrogate for your jerk and know there's a bit of karmic justice in the world!


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Politely decline like you did. If the individual pursues you again, say "oh that reminds me", and call your boyfriend and talk to him on speaker phone.
> say like "this nice guy just hit on me and it reminded me of when we met, I love you so much baby" etc etc. Just carry on a conversation with your boyfriend until the ride ends.  OR you can just take over the conversation and talk about your boyfriend and how much you adore each other, and all the goofy things he does, and how nice he treats you, favorite colors, favorite moments, etc etc etc.


No, that's giving too much personal information.


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

Screw the ratings. If you've got a good one to begin with, what is one bad one? You abruptly put on your brakes and stop the car, make sure he sees you end the trip, and you tell him to get the **** out of your car. I don't care if it's a wel lit area or not. It's not about their safety, it's about yours. Screw the politeness BS, you be forthcoming in telling them enough is enough. When they see you as passive, it will continue. You let them know you don't play like that, and you show them you don't play like that. Maybe I'm just mean like that, but I don't mess round when it comes to my safety. I had a rider who was asking me all sorts of questions, was I married, yes, does it worry my husband that I do this, no because he knows I can handle my own and makes sure I have protection, I hope your protection is within arms reach. Looked him dead square in the eye and said its within HANDS reach.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Unless your black, then its not wise to get any police officer involved.


They may assume you're stealing your own car.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Get a rear facing dashcam, catch the pervs in the act, contact Gloria Alred and make it a national news story. Sue Uber for tens of millions, retire and move to Beverly Hills, CA. Hang out at the beach in Malibu while idiots in the North are breaking their backs and freezing their behinds off shoveling mountains of snow and ice in the winter.


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Let me point out sometthing, being a good person is great, but maintaining politeness to someone who's borderlining on sexual harassment is a mistake. I'm not saying your asking for it,not at all, but if you show any give or reluctance to stand your ground is a sign to him that of he keeps at it, you'll give, he'll wear you down, he's got a chance...

You don't want that. Politeness must end in these situations, show stern dead coldness and say "your making me uncomfortable" , threaten to call the police unless you suspect he might become violent, in that case drive to a well lit and populated area with plenty of witnesses and exit the car with keys and phone in hand, call the police if it comes down to it, from the safety of a near by restaurant or business and inform the employees there of your situation

I'm not saying your asking for it by trying to just be the courteous person you are, but sometimes people force situations on you where your all you've got, and even more burden is placed on you by some scumbag to be bolth they're victim and your own hero, it's there fault, but don't let them get away with it, do everything in your capability to prevent escalation, in the end, they'll get what's coming to them...

Also I highly recommend a dashcam, I have one and I wouldn't ever drive without it, they pay for themselves


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Make him a sandwich.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

.45 Gold Cup in stainless.....aint Texas great?


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yep, that dash cam iso the best!! I'll be carrying extra sd cards!! And got those "tools" in hand reach now!! Thanks for the advice and just everything!! Makes me feel better knowing others have dealt with similar scumbags. I like the chick rider story too!! Women are so sweet at night! They really really appreciate it when a woman come to pick them up. Because they do feel safe finally. I also watch to make sure everyone, not just women, get into their destination safely and securely. That's really whate has kept me driving at night. Knowing I helped someone get home safely, especially women. I have also heard that if you are a woman, then you can request another woman driver, for a small fee. But I'm not sure this is active yet on Uber and/or Lyft.
I do also Drive during the daylight hours.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

ANOTHER QUESTION!!
Is there a driver's guild/association, in Raleigh-Durham area? I have not heard of one, but I'd like to get involved if there is one for Uber and/or lyft.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

_*News Item*_
*Men seldom make passes
At girls who wear glasses.*
_~ Dorothy Parker, first printed in New York World, (16 August 1925)

https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Dorothy_Parker_


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Uberdancer said:


> _*News Item*_
> *Men seldom make passes
> At girls who wear glasses.*
> _~ Dorothy Parker, first printed in New York World, (16 August 1925)
> ...


I beg to differ! I wear contacts, but have been forced to wear glasses a few times driving. It's a different world out there these days! My boyfriend loves it when I wear my glasses.... Probably that naughty school girl look. LOL


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

sel·dom
ˈseldəm/
_adverb_

*1*. 
not often; rarely.
"Islay is seldom visited by tourists"
synonyms: rarely, infrequently, hardly (ever), scarcely (ever), almost never; More

_adjective_
dated

*1*. 
not common; infrequent.
"a great but seldom pleasure"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


I had a gay guy during the entire trip practically beg me to allow him to give me a ********. I told him I was straight, but he didn't seem to understand that this is something a straight guy wouldn't like, he simply couldn't grasp it, to him, if it feels good, it shouldn't matter who does it.
Anyway, I just put up with it until the ride was over.

this is a tough thing to answer, because when that happened to me, I got a whif of what it was like to be a chick. Gee, I'd sure hate for that kind of stuff to happen a lot, and no, it rarely happens, but used to happen to me a lot in hollywood in the 70s when I drove a cab, and I was younger and more handsome ( now I'm 65 ). But, a straight man does not perceive a gay man to be a physical threat, whereas a girl, the weaker sex, of course, does.

My advice is to not drive at night, if this type of thing happens a lot. It shouldn't happen that much in the day time. If it does happen, tell them to stop, and if they continue, pull over ( especially if there is a police station nearby ) in a public well-traffic'd area, and tell them to leave the car, with conviction DO IT. Then report ot Uber partner email what happened, trip number, etc. ( in case they make a false report ).


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay, now you are just trying to pick a fight. "GIRLS" are weaker sex? Seriously? I would not recommend you say that to any of your fares. Or on here!


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Get a Transgender sign....bust that sucka out next time and say..."are you into dudes?....

<maybe have some bear spray ready just in case....never know, he just might be>


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> Okay, now you are just trying to pick a fight. "GIRLS" are weaker sex? Seriously? I would not recommend you say that to any of your fares. Or on here!


Lol, but seriously. 
Unless a gun is involved, the vehicle itself is the greatest asset available. As long as that stays in your control, you have the upper hand. Use it well.


----------



## maxwell power (Aug 2, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Wear a wedding band on your ring finger. Then you can point to it and say "I'm flattered but married".


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

GILD said:


> rule one, dont pick up the same tool twice if he bothered you. cancel second trip and log off for 5 min. be safe.


If she had rated this passenger 1 star, and entered the reason in the app comment section after dropping him off at the joker club, they would not have been "paired" again... ever. Problem passenger no more.


----------



## Bluebyyou (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm so new, I haven't taken my first trip... but, I am a Social Worker, who did home-visiting and transportation/case management for 20 years. My questions are: What percentage of fares sit in the front seat vs the back seat? How much do dash cams cost? What apps are good for this kind of thing? Does one need some sort of fare calculation thing?


----------



## Bluebyyou (Aug 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Self-resolving problem - wait until you're nearly 50 and the problem disappears all by itself.


----------



## Bluebyyou (Aug 6, 2016)

;( Sad, but true!


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

Not in all cases. I'm 44 and had my first creepy encounter in my first week of driving.

The PAX jumped in the front seat of my car, and kept on saying .....compliments?

I felt all kinds of uncomfortable, and he of course put in the wrong destination. Once he told me the name of the bar he was to be dropped off at, I found it. He insisted on getting my number, even after telling him that I'm married, 3 kids, and this is my job, and please let's keep this professional. He grabbed my phone and asked me what my Instagram ID was, finally I told him that I couldn't get out of my Uber app, and to give me his ID.

Finally he got out. Age means nothing.

*Edit to add* This was during rush hour, in broad daylight.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well.


Your mistake for picking him up again ... I know you try not to cancel on pax ... but this was clearly a time to cancel, then turn your phone off for 20_ minutes while he got matched with another driver. And if he touches you ... give him 1 warning, after which drive to the nearest cop and file a complaint. No excuse for his behavior, but you put yourself into the dangerous situation when you picked him up a second time.

And using pepper spray in the car on someone else will likely backfire and get you too.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

cindimams said:


> He insisted on getting my number


give him the non-emergency number for the local police. In fact, if you really wanted to get creative get a small handful of business cards with "For a good time call - non-emergency number for local police" ... hand this any guy who insists on getting your number, he thinks he's gonna get lucky and if he's drunk enough, the local cops might show him a good time ... lol


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm gonna give 867-5309 next time (God forbid there is one).


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

Wampuskat said:


> Screw the ratings. If you've got a good one to begin with, what is one bad one? You abruptly put on your brakes and stop the car, make sure he sees you end the trip, and you tell him to get the &%[email protected]!* out of your car. I don't care if it's a wel lit area or not. It's not about their safety, it's about yours. Screw the politeness BS, you be forthcoming in telling them enough is enough. When they see you as passive, it will continue. You let them know you don't play like that, and you show them you don't play like that. Maybe I'm just mean like that, but I don't mess round when it comes to my safety. I had a rider who was asking me all sorts of questions, was I married, yes, does it worry my husband that I do this, no because he knows I can handle my own and makes sure I have protection, I hope your protection is within arms reach. Looked him dead square in the eye and said its within HANDS reach.


You go girl!


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

cindimams said:


> I'm gonna give 867-5309 next time (God forbid there is one).


LOL! A being older than most pax inside joke! I love that!


----------



## Bluebyyou (Aug 6, 2016)

cindimams said:


> Not in all cases. I'm 44 and had my first creepy encounter in my first week of driving.
> 
> The PAX jumped in the front seat of my car, and kept on saying .....compliments?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebyyou (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm 48, and not ready to be considered, put out to pasture, lol. And, you're right, there are no age-limit parameters on letches and misogynistic creeps!!


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I got tear gas I keep with me at all times. Last week I had this pax try to kiss me. I told him if he don't get the hell up out my car I was gonna spray his ass. When they give me compliments I just smile n say thank you but once they get weird. Ride is over and that is that.


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

Wampuskat said:


> Screw the ratings. If you've got a good one to begin with, what is one bad one? You abruptly put on your brakes and stop the car, make sure he sees you end the trip, and you tell him to get the &%[email protected]!* out of your car. I don't care if it's a wel lit area or not. It's not about their safety, it's about yours. Screw the politeness BS, you be forthcoming in telling them enough is enough. When they see you as passive, it will continue. You let them know you don't play like that, and you show them you don't play like that. Maybe I'm just mean like that, but I don't mess round when it comes to my safety. I had a rider who was asking me all sorts of questions, was I married, yes, does it worry my husband that I do this, no because he knows I can handle my own and makes sure I have protection, I hope your protection is within arms reach. Looked him dead square in the eye and said its within HANDS reach.


In addition to your 'protection' I would get a Dashcam. Most can swivel re: recording


----------



## totallynotalion (Aug 3, 2016)

cindimams said:


> He grabbed my phone


That guy definitely was nuts, if you're old enough to be using uber, then you're old enough to know that it's almost never ok to touch someone else's belongings without their permission.

On a different note (and this is for anybody reading this) - if you're carrying a weapon for self defense make sure you know the legality of said weapon in ALL of the areas you drive. Something to consider is that there are laws to protect an individual that uses a firearm in self defense but there are no laws to protect you if you use a knife in self defense. (I do understand that while driving for uber that you are not to carry a firearm)

My personal opinion is that a knife is truly one of the worst items you can use for self defense. If you aren't ready to be cut with your own knife by your attacker then you shouldn't be carrying it. If you don't have knife combat training that you practice regularly, you shouldn't be carrying it. Finally, if you aren't willing to take someone's life with that knife you shouldn't be carrying it. In certain cities, having a knife on you or in your car will land you in a lot of trouble; Philadelphia, and New York for example.

Don't ever think that flashing a knife (or any weapon) will be good enough to prevent an attack, some people aren't afraid of knives and will attack anyway.

If you really need an object to defend yourself I typically recommend a stubby hammer, you can get them on amazon for around $13 - $18 and there isn't a single law anywhere in the US that says you can't carry one in your vehicle. Just remember that if you do end up using it for self defense that you say it was in your car for some other reason, borrowed it from a friend to hang pictures is a good one. Never say you carry it for self defense.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a black belt in judo and can handle most situations and as a guy I am less (no one is totally safe) likely to be messed with, A hammer is a great idea. Also there are someone inexpensive stun devices you can get online that are legal in most states.. not a Taser.. but a stun device available for as low as 29.95 at self defense type websites. Some States require a permit similar to a hand gun which is ridiculous for a Stun device can not kill.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Slap Jack (illegal in all 50 states and the District of Columbia) although very effective!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

All drivers should be armed. Uber won't give a damn when your passenger hits you, shoots at you, or car jacks you. And really what's he worse that could happen? You get deactivated from a low paying gig. Oh the horror


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

TBone said:


> All drivers should be armed. Uber won't give a damn when your passenger hits you, shoots at you, or car jacks you. And really what's he worse that could happen? You get deactivated from a low paying gig. Oh the horror


Very good point! If you're licensed to carry you should! If Uber should decide to deactivate me for having a firearm I guess we'll hash that out in court! Last I heard we are independent contractors! I'll have a weapon in my vehicle if I choose.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Personally I keep a nice photo of myself and my better half on the dash that is in clear sight. Primarily to remind me I'm working for something and secondary to discourage any drunk. Doesn't happen as often as it did 20 years ago but I like to imagine it's because of the photo. 

Dash cam probably a good idea.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm a dude and I carry pepper gel (Pepper spray in a enclosed space like a car, with ventilation running could be bad), the gel shoots more like a squirt gun and doesn't 'mist' the vicinity. It also has a 18 ft range (the one I use anyway). It's on my belt (but under my shirt). I carry a pocket knife as well.

Regarding your advances. In my almost 4.5k trips between Uber and Lyft I get flirted with on a semi-regular basis. Mostly cougars, gay men and drunk co-eds (I must not be that attractive to straight sober people). I've had women try to give me massages from the passenger seat, tickle/whisper my ear. I've been invited to take them back to hotel rooms, etc. Almost exclusively any overly aggressive advances come from drunk people. Sober people get the hint real quick that it isn't working. With drunk people you have to be a ***** (or in my case a dick). 

Wish there was a simple formula for how to handle 'these' scenarios. But it'll really depend on you, what you know of the passenger, where you are, where they're seated, what they're doing, their reaction to previous events etc. There's a fine line between being firm and responding to a level that escalates the situation. 

Had a guy try to rub my shoulders a few weeks ago. Just told him he needed to keep his hands back there and picked his fingers off me. Told a cougar that wanted me to come to her hotel room she couldn't afford me, since she just seemed like she was being drunk and flirty vs trying to get 6* service. 

I was practicing spanish with a group of girls and discussing the country of Chile and their slang. One of them said, "Queires ser mi pololo?" ("Do you want be my boyfriend?" - Pololo was one of the slang words discussed ). I was feeling some "let's screw with the Uber driver" vibes so turned it around. "Pololo temporal! A este momento yo te juro todo mi amor... hasta que el viaje termine. Despues, yo te nunca conoci" ("Temporary boyfriend! At this moment I swear to you all my love... until this trip ends. Afterwards, I never met you.") which was followed by a Novella (soap opera)-esque "Aye! Mi corazon!"


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I've had the full range. The drunk guys who hit on me, then when they get told I'm married go into "aw shuck just my luck" mode. I've had other drivers hit on me and get rather pushy about it. The worst have been immigrant drivers. Some of those guys just can't take not interested for an answer.


----------



## JD1278 (Jul 26, 2016)

I voted other, a great way to stop a flirty pax if you got it in you fart. Just let a loud raunchy fart go that should stop his momentum. If it doesn't because some dudes are desperate just mutter loud enough damn it was wet. 

If some player try's to spit some game say lets go to the courthouse now and get married. Ask him every two seconds what he is thinking about. If he tries to say something sexual cut him off and say my parents need help moving in the morning so I need you in at eleven and no more than two beers. Two minutes later complain when is the last time we did anything fun? He will say lets go to the bar cut him off and say no I don't want to go to the bar lets see a play. Ask him to call a baby sitter, then mention the kids go to camp in the morning. Trust me you won't even have to stop the car he will jump out.


----------



## itsme10469 (Jan 27, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Goggles and pepper spray work wonders. I always drive with goggles on and when people ask, "What's with the goggles" I pepper spray the entire car.


Lmfao!!


----------



## Enginear (Aug 8, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Think he needs to have his tongue bitten off. Kiss him and bite it off. He will.learn the lesson painfully.


----------



## Enginear (Aug 8, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> LOL. That's great! Thanks!


Yes other way out is to remind the stalker you have just tested positive for HIV. And you're taking a drug to control the symptoms and really do not wish to spread it to anyone.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bluebyyou said:


> I'm so new, I haven't taken my first trip... but, I am a Social Worker, who did home-visiting and transportation/case management for 20 years. My questions are: What percentage of fares sit in the front seat vs the back seat? How much do dash cams cost? What apps are good for this kind of thing? Does one need some sort of fare calculation thing?


1. Front seat vs. Back seat: Most of my uber riders sit in back, and Lyft so far is 50-50. FYI, I keep a medium sized cooler in the car with me. It sits in passenger seat, and I roll my window down partially so they can see its there, so they go to the back. I prefer that. If I have more than 2 passengers, it goes down on floor. I keep drinks in there for me, and water for passengers.
2&3. Dash cam, you can get one for $50 and up. I got a very simple one, that I point inward. I really need to invest in a better one. Look on Amazon, search for dash cam, or on this thread, someone suggested an app, which I am about to use this week, to test it out. I'll try to attach the post from this information. 
4. Fare calculator: GREAT QUESTION! CAN someone please helpon this one? I know there are apps out there to calculate, for riders during rides. I keep a list of trips, using Google maps history, to keep track of fares. But that's not the best option.


----------



## UberWoman11 (Apr 22, 2016)

As to the dash cam, etc, I copied the info from another member:


And either get a dedicated dash cam suggested, or use a cam app on your phone. There's one called AutoBoy BlackBox that works great.

So, I am downloading that app shortly, to test while I drive this week.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I have this dash cam. It is a 2 channel with night vision on the rear camera and it can be rotated so you can record what happens in the interior of your car. I used to drive at night usually 9 pm until 6 in the morning, so I decided to install this dash cam.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> Thank you!! I never thought of that! I have a dash cam for this reason, and most the time it deters anyone from going too far. But how do I more than that it's not just being stored on the SD card? Id like to make sure I'm safe, especially if someone starts something Is that possible? That it would be streamed to someone or to a cloud?
> I read that some carry a stungum/taser? Instead of pepperspray, because pepperspray doesn't do well if they get too close, it will affect you as well.


This Dash cam has those options.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Self-resolving problem - wait until you're nearly 50 and the problem disappears all by itself.


Laughing!


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh shucks, you asked how you could do it _politely-_ Um... If you ever want to skip that step you could just smile and then nonchalantly (and innocently of course) take a hard left or right at least once -whichever side he is sitting on with the windows rolled up.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> 1. Front seat vs. Back seat: Most of my uber riders sit in back, and Lyft so far is 50-50. FYI, I keep a medium sized cooler in the car with me. It sits in passenger seat, and I roll my window down partially so they can see its there, so they go to the back. I prefer that. If I have more than 2 passengers, it goes down on floor. I keep drinks in there for me, and water for passengers.
> 2&3. Dash cam, you can get one for $50 and up. I got a very simple one, that I point inward. I really need to invest in a better one. Look on Amazon, search for dash cam, or on this thread, someone suggested an app, which I am about to use this week, to test it out. I'll try to attach the post from this information.
> 4. Fare calculator: GREAT QUESTION! CAN someone please helpon this one? I know there are apps out there to calculate, for riders during rides. I keep a list of trips, using Google maps history, to keep track of fares. But that's not the best option.


Following regarding App for update.


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


You're a female so just deal with it. Not trying to offend but if my wife or Gf wanted to uber id tell her NOOOOO. For just the same reason as why you started this thread originally. Even a fair looking female will get harassed no matter what. I'm not a great looking man but there have been a few advances on me since driving and I ignore it.

Just make sure to 1 star these jerks and you can report them to Uber and they will kick them from requesting you or another uber (or at least so they say)


----------



## StocktonTheGOAT (Aug 8, 2016)

This is why I'd never want a woman I care about driving uber, especially at night.

You shouldn't have to tell him you're taken. He's being a creep, your relationship status is not relevant at all to this situation. Saying you're taken but flattered implies you might like him if not for that dang boyfriend (in other words, he hears it as TRY HARDER)...

Honestly, the second you get uncomfortable, drive somewhere well lit and occupied so that you can get out and call the cops. He's some loser clown alcoholic, someone's gonna call the cops on him and they probably won't be the first.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


Girl it seems u were giving this guy wayyyyy to much information. I would do as some of the more experienced drivers on this forum suggest, stop at the nearest gas station and ask him to get out. Tell him u r not feeling comfortable with the situation. No further explanation needed.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

This is the same strategy how you would 'politely' expel a snake from the house. However, the question is if it is necessary at all to be polite at the first place when you are dealing with sexual predators. Next time , try to decline a house invader politely who wants to rob your properties.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

UberWoman11 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been driving with Uber since February. Recently, while driving Friday night, I took a fare to downtown, to a comedy club. The whole way there, he kept trying to get me to stop driving for the night, and go to the show with him like on a date. I figured he was just joking around so I joked back, and said Thanks, but No, and That I was already taken. But that didn't stop him!! I even said I hope you meet someone nice there. . But it so happened that I ended up driving him home from The Comedy Club as well. And during the entire trip he kept trying to get me to touch him in some way, or kiss him in some way. Yes I have been flirted with, but I don't take it seriously, and mostly Joking around or complimentary, not rude or violent. Or just goofing, and having a good time. I've never been assaulted, or made uncomfortable with any of these gestures, until this one. He refused to exit my car if I didn't give him a kiss. What is a good way to deal with this type of issue? Do I need to call the cops? Or how do I Defuse The Situation? Without being rude, when I've already shut him down every other time and turned serious about it, once I started feeling uncomfortable, and he just wouldn't stop, even after I said I was in love and not interested. But flattered. I didn't know what to say to the comment "we have chemistry, leave him" I said no, but he kept trying!!!


The the app called "SafeTrek" or another one called "LifeLine Response"

Or and as stated before... a DashCam. The one I've seen to be the best is Transcend Dual 250 I belive it's called.. or there are OK cheap ones like the Falcon 360


----------



## 1SassyUberLady (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello UberWoman,

As a female driver too. The best thing to do first is be polite, don't ever take a male passenger as joking, when it comes down to him hitting on you.

Be very stern once he starts flirting, then as others said don't be afraid to put his a** out. 

To hell with the ratings when it comes to your safety if your going to work nights, you have to be very cautious, don't take these guys to lightly and definitely don't ever pick up the same person who has harassed you once before. 

Unless you want that attention and attitude get them out of your car asap. 

And age doesn't matter men will hit on you no matter what age you are. Plus it's best to carry something to protect yourself, that's legal to carry. 

Anytime you have a problem send Uber an email as soon as the ride is over. 

Being a previous taxi, limo and luxury sedan driver it happens and you must not take it lightly period.

Take this from one woman driver to another woman driver, stay safe and if you need any other info send me a message and I will tell you more of what to expect and what to do about it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

UberWoman11 said:


> Thank you!! I never thought of that! I have a dash cam for this reason, and most the time it deters anyone from going too far. But how do I more than that it's not just being stored on the SD card? Id like to make sure I'm safe, especially if someone starts something Is that possible? That it would be streamed to someone or to a cloud?
> I read that some carry a stungum/taser? Instead of pepperspray, because pepperspray doesn't do well if they get too close, it will affect you as well.


http://a.co/aqrhUAv I know it seems pricey but it is one of the best dash-cams you can buy, and it stores to "the cloud". The Infra red version (this one) is a must if you want to see your passengers in the back seat at night. I was hit on with this in my car, but if he had attacked me or gotten angry when he realized we weren't going inside to go hook up the evidence against him would have been be ready for his trial. These cameras are really easy to install (I'm willing to tell you how to do it the right way if you like) and they work great. It will save your videos remotely if you want that option but you have to pay for it. Otherwise you can access it remotely from a PC or MAC, or smartphone ( like in my picture of my car) and see whats going on in the car when you aren't around too, if you know how to set it up that way.


----------



## dwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

You actually accepted the second request from the goon?


----------

